# new babies from OI



## orchid527 (Jun 3, 2014)

Opened up 2 flasks from Sam last week. One is a remake of Paul Parks using an awarded anitum. The other is rothschildianum "Tiger March" SM/JOGA x "New Horizon" FCC/AOS. The roth flask was one of the recent auction items. These are all 4 inch pots with a mix of small Orchiata, perlite and shredded moss. I am very happy with both flasks.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice and healthy.


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2014)

very nice! that cross was actually my #2 pick from his recent roth flasks so great choice. the Paul Parks should be nice too!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow nice cross! Be prepared for fast growing roth that will eat up your valuable space!


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2014)

VERY cute babies. Watching their progress will be fun!


----------

